# Pins 12-9



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

After planning a day trip with phil we met up on the beach at 0 dark 30. Since this was a pomp/red trip,i opted not to take shark gear and would later be kicking myself in the arse! Later tim ( yetti) and Ron (surfguy) would show up and get in on the catching. We all stayed pretty busy till late in the afternoon catching fish and as usual... Taking a lotta pix slipped my mind but heres a few.
Phil with a pup








Phil would also catch a large bonnethead that would go 38"








Ron with a very nice shark bait








Tim with a small BT








Tim with a nice december bull, she would tape out at 5' 8"








Over all it was a nice day on the beach! Bait was scarce but the predators were very active! Final count was 51 pomps. Nice to meet ron, he stayed the night to chase toothies, so hopefully he had a great night. Would have stayed but was not very well prepared :roll: Till next time.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

That's a really nice catch!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

dayum!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice catch looks like everybody had a great time! congrats!!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Great work! That's quite a haul.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

That’s a nice haul of Pomps. You guys torm em up! Congrats!!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Here's my contribution with a few small ones donated by JohnnyReb along with a few other pics. What a great trip it turned out to be and it was great to meet JohnnyReb, Phil and Tim! I appreciate them letting me tag along.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice mess of fish, great pics..Congrats!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome job guys! I'm so jealous. Looks like yall had a great trip. I need to make it down there.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like a blast! Way to go guys.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Man you guys are absolutely keeling me! I spent the weekend chasing ducks, but I'm always jealous when I come back and see a mess of beach fish like that.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Ron....did ya get to run out baits that night? Im still kicking myself :headknock

Oh and by the way...thanks for the offer, wish i coulda hung out with ya.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Ron....did ya get to run out baits that night? Im still kicking myself :headknock
> 
> Oh and by the way...thanks for the offer, wish i coulda hung out with ya.


Naw, I don't have my lighting system hooked up yet. The thought of wading or yakking baits out in the pitch black darkness in unknown waters by myself kind of spooked me. I called it a night and resumed pomp fishing in the morning. Let's do a shark run next time.


----------



## Cosmo333_tx (Dec 21, 2011)

That's an impressive run!

I'm pretty new to the surf fishing scene. We struck out in the bay, so headed down to PINS on Sunday morning. With the solid line of seaweed on the second break how did you fish successfully? No matter what I tried, casting over the weed line, casting into the first gut, my line was full of seaweed and up against the shore within a minute. 

Tried heavy weights, spider weights, had a platform and got the lines up high, couldn't get anything to work. 

Was in a 2WD truck and drove all the way down to the 4WD sign trying to get past the weed line but no luck. I even braved those waves and paddled a bait out with a brick attached but the seaweed just snapped the breakaway line. It was all pretty frustrating, wanted to catch some Pompano.

Advice needed, feelings won't get hurt if I missed the obvious.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Cosmo333_tx said:


> That's an impressive run!
> 
> I'm pretty new to the surf fishing scene. We struck out in the bay, so headed down to PINS on Sunday morning. With the solid line of seaweed on the second break how did you fish successfully? No matter what I tried, casting over the weed line, casting into the first gut, my line was full of seaweed and up against the shore within a minute.
> 
> ...


I feel your frustration. Before I met up with those guys, I stopped at the 20mm and 25mm and got weeded out pretty quick. Had to drive down to the 55mm (2-3 hrs) to get away from the weed. You probably would not make it past the 15mm without 4WD.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Like SG said...the weed was bad for atleast the 1st 45 miles...The drive off was really bad! 

Surfguy, let me know when ya get a weekend off and well put together a shark trip....Meat hauling is starting to lose its shine lol. Hopefully these surf temps will go down so the sandbars will move in.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Like SG said...the weed was bad for atleast the 1st 45 miles...The drive off was really bad!
> 
> Surfguy, let me know when ya get a weekend off and well put together a shark trip....Meat hauling is starting to lose its shine lol. Hopefully these surf temps will go down so the sandbars will move in.


JR, sounds good!


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks mighty fun.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

nice haul guys...
maybe Feb...l


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

That water looks good.
I need to get my surf gear ready.


----------

